# Solenoid question



## styxx (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok. I have just bought the JBJ All in one regulator. I also have a powerstrip that has a timer on it (kewl invention) see www.drs.fostersmith.com (Coralife Power Center). I have never used regular pressurized CO2 before (just DIY) and now I don't know what to do about using the solenoid or not... my KH varies between 180 and 300ppm and my GH is usually 0 or 25 w/a pH of 8.0. I am hoping that the addition of CO2 will bring it down to 7.0 or so but should I just keep the solenoid on all the time so that CO2 will stay on?

I am also using the Vortex mini reactor (really nice for the price). Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks! :wink:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Styxx,

The simplest way to get your CO2 right would be to keep the CO2 running 24/7. So for a start leave the solenoid on all the time.

Later you can try to shut the CO2 down at night because if nothing else you will save CO2. Set the timer to shut the solenoid off when your lights shut off and to shut on when the lights go on. The next day check your pH and if it's too high you will have to reduce the time the solenoid is off.

--Nikolay


----------



## whitepine (Aug 14, 2004)

I would just break down and buy an co2 controller. you can pick one up for around $100. Set it to what ph you want and it will control the solenoid.

good luck


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Nikolay is right on!

Bob


----------

